# Waterfall coffee table



## Art Bunch (May 19, 2018)

I picked up a 2" thickX2'wideX60" long live edge slab of Ponderosa pine for free when buying some black walnut from a local supplier so I decided to try my hand with a waterfall table I had seen pictures for online and the end result wasn't too bad at all.
I took 18" off one end at a 45-degree angle then made one more cut she was ready to rejoin itself. I used 1/2 inch dowels(3 sets of 3 spaced evenly apart) to help support the waterfall since it is the leg for that side I wanted it to be strong. Also, the bark is still on the live edge and it is finish nailed on, the supplier said the tree was taken in winter so that will help the bark to stay on. 
For the leg on the opposite end, I used pine which is painted to look like metal and is wrapped around the table and rabbeted into the top. 
Finally, I finished it with 5 coats of Minwax wipe on poly except for the bark on the live edge which recieved 5 coats of minwax fast drying spray on poly.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nature Man (May 19, 2018)

Nice looking table! I was wondering about the dowels you used, and how they are attached to support the waterfall leg. Chuck


----------



## DKMD (May 20, 2018)

Nicely done! I like the way you handled the faux metal leg.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR (May 20, 2018)

That’s very nice. Also like the faux metal leg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 20, 2018)

That's a handsome table! Looks like spongebob likes it too...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deanoside (May 20, 2018)

beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Art Bunch (May 22, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Nice looking table! I was wondering about the dowels you used, and how they are attached to support the waterfall leg. Chuck


Thanks and I used 1/2" dowel and drill holes that were at a 90 to the flat underside of the table but they were drilled into the surface of the 45 and I did 3 sets of 3(only because I have a dowel jig that does 3 at a time). But anyway I added a crude drawing to help ya see it. Thanks again

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Art Bunch (May 22, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> That's a handsome table! Looks like spongebob likes it too...


Thanks. Lol yea and my niece and nephew liked spongebob lol


----------



## Nature Man (May 23, 2018)

Art Bunch said:


> Thanks and I used 1/2" dowel and drill holes that were at a 90 to the flat underside of the table but they were drilled into the surface of the 45 and I did 3 sets of 3(only because I have a dowel jig that does 3 at a time). But anyway I added a crude drawing to help ya see it. Thanks again
> 
> View attachment 147633


Thanks! It's what I thought, but just couldn't see any evidence of dowels in the actual photo. Chuck


----------



## Briar Branch Woodworks (May 23, 2018)

Beautiful table!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Art Bunch (May 24, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Thanks! It's what I thought, but just couldn't see any evidence of dowels in the actual photo. Chuck


I guess that's a good thing, right?LOL

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

